# How about a new and refreshing way to shoot 3d archery



## bowshooter10 (May 21, 2012)

I've been with the IBO for over 20yrs. I've been an IBO state rep. I owned an archery range for 15 yrs. Seen alot come and go in this sport. The one thing I and alot of people miss is the fun and non political way it use to be. Where the people matter and the voice of the shooters were heard. Well folks I'm here to tell you that archery can and will be fun again, and what the shooters want , they will get. I have many people behind me right now wanting me to pursue this and take it to a new level. I'm on here to see if there our 3d shooter that want tuff ranges and fair prices. Not only will this be fun but make us all better shooters for hunting. We have some great ideas sound addvice form a range of people. Pro shooters from the past, and now. IBO state reps,that were with the IBO from the start. Shooters just starting out. A VERY LARGE RANGE OF GREAT PEOPLE. They want to be heard and not told that a board will decide your fate. So I"m asking to all of you. Would you all like me to pursue this new tournament way? Please tell me what you would like to see. Things you like and things you dont. 

THANK YOU


----------



## bonecollector66 (Mar 2, 2011)

i like the challenge, we (wales fish and game) try to set up our 3d course as close to 
hunting situations as possible.
we always end up with the people who shot it the first shoot coming back with friends 
for the next shoot.
we have a lot of elevation changes so theres uphill and downhill shots.
some shots across open fields.
archery should be fun for everybody who shoot.


----------



## hrtlnd164 (Mar 22, 2008)

I see 1st post and think someone needs to stay anonymus, may create suspicion for some folks. Don't matter to me who you are as long as it's a serious topic. I for one do not see the IBO format as broke. I like the rules, the set ups and most everything else about it. What's broke is the organization. You can not be all about the people cuz you will never make everyone happy. But you do need to make decisions based on what the majority of your money paying supporters would like to see, not what will put money in the pockets of the few. So hell yeah, if you are serious about this stuff I would love to hear more. PM me if you need anything...Mark.


----------



## bonecollector66 (Mar 2, 2011)

we have nothing to do with ibo or any other affiliation.
were just a plane jane fish and game club.


----------



## mathewsdad (Apr 26, 2012)

wouldnt hurt to try to bring an ibo qaulifier back to mass..


----------



## tecshooter (Oct 29, 2003)

I think most people would be open to this and interested to hear what you come up with.


----------



## bowshooter10 (May 21, 2012)

I just want everyone to know that I'm trying to get a large group of people I know that shoot IBO and ASA. Oh this is serious,and I wont quit till I know for sure people would trust another organization or not. This whole thing is not just my idea, but alot of people I have met over my 20 years of shooting , have asked me to try and put something together that people would enjoy. Trust me, some rules from both asa and ibo are great, but not inforced. I would love to run the IBO for just one year. Every penny that comes in should be shown to all where it go's. Look just unfair that so many that pay to shoot and pay for membership, have to rely on a few so called board members to decide your shooting fate.
This should be a right of your membership to vote on any change at all. Sure someone has to run it and take care of things, just needs to be ran fair and with more imput of all members. I will soon after this weekend be putting a list of things we think would make for a great shooting program. Alot of people and thought will be involved. stay tuned.


----------



## Padgett (Feb 5, 2010)

I shot "skins" with dshort earlier this year and we had a blast. To do it all you have to do is ignore the scoring rings and just kill the animal with the best kill shot you can make and then when you go to get the arrows the group decides if one shot was better than all the rest or the target carries over to the next shot. We had one shot that was worth 11 skins and holy hell it was the most pressure I had had in weeks and our youth shooter smoked the shot and got all 11 skins. It totally made our group excited to get to the target and see who had the greatest shot ever and totally brought us together more as friends instead of just a group trying to get 12's on a score card.


----------



## 3D Pinwheeler (Jan 29, 2007)

So let's hear some of these ideas Bowshooter 10. I'm sure you can give us a couple things to nibble on for now.


----------



## D.Short (Aug 5, 2010)

Ya,when we{Padgett and my son}shot "skins",we were totaly shooting against each other verses against a scorecard.Sounds trivial,but it really was a blast.The best part is there are no real rules,you just agree on what trumps what before hand per each group and go from there,if no definitive winner by majority approval,just bump that point to the next target which elevates the pressure as it goes.If your down several points you can make it up sometimes with a target that has built up to several points.Calling dollar shots or who buys supper,etc can even make it better.When you shoot as seriously and as much as we do it is a refreshing break and real challenge in a friendly nature.


----------



## scotts98rt (Nov 1, 2009)

Bring it and we will come.


----------



## 3Dblackncamo (Jul 22, 2009)

I prefer the asa over other archery, like the way it is ran, shotgun starts, no shooting with your buddys, honest 3D


----------



## FireFighter431 (Aug 1, 2012)

Id like to hear some of the ideas too. You talk big, but what exactly are your ideas? 

Sent from my SCH-I400 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

So many growth Posts..........

I have fun at virtually every shooting event. Doesn't make difference what event, club rules, NFAA or ASA rules, I have fun or I make it fun. 

Best fun I had in years was last year, I shot with a bowhunter, him with no sights and using fingers. We "ran" through the course and had a hell of a sweet time. Hour into the course and sitting on target 19 with 11 to go when the club president ran us down on a ATV. He wondered how we were doing. We were doing great! No messing around, see the target, aim and fire. Shot one of my best scores of the year.


----------



## Supermag1 (Jun 11, 2009)

If you seriously want to put the fun back in the amateur competitions, cut the complaining and cheating greatly, and grow the money and numbers in the Pro class; keep the entry fees low and don't pay out to amateurs.


----------



## buttspanker (Apr 25, 2008)

scotts98rt said:


> Bring it and we will come.


This!


----------



## muck (May 15, 2005)

mathewsdad said:


> wouldnt hurt to try to bring an ibo qaulifier back to mass..


I qualified im mass this year. And they have them in ct


----------



## caskins269 (Jul 31, 2008)

Supermag1 said:


> If you seriously want to put the fun back in the amateur competitions, cut the complaining and cheating greatly, and grow the money and numbers in the Pro class; keep the entry fees low and don't pay out to amateurs.


What are you talking about. Not pay the amateurs. So who do you think will show up. If it was not for the amateurs, there would be no shoot... Look at how many pros showed up at worlds. I think 31. If you want to grow the sport, make it interesting and tuff with a payout to the ones who shoot there butts off.


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

Consistancy.

If I started a new archery series. It would be toward the bowhunters and more geared to them

Lots more hunters than tournament archers.
DB


----------



## Supermag1 (Jun 11, 2009)

caskins269 said:


> What are you talking about. Not pay the amateurs. So who do you think will show up. If it was not for the amateurs, there would be no shoot... Look at how many pros showed up at worlds. I think 31. If you want to grow the sport, make it interesting and tuff with a payout to the ones who shoot there butts off.


Here's the definition of amateur from the dictionary: 

"
am·a·teur
   [am-uh-choor, -cher, -ter, am-uh-tur] Show IPA 

noun 
1. 
a person who engages in a study, sport, or other activity for pleasure rather than for financial benefit or professional reasons. Compare professional. 

2. 
an athlete who has never competed for payment or for a monetary prize. "

The large majority of people that go to these shoots never win a dime and they still show up, they do it for the love of the sport and would still do it if there was no payout beyond a trophy or buckle because of the bragging rights. For those that think they need to get paid to shoot, I'd recommend heading up to the Semi and Pro classes.


----------



## 3D Pinwheeler (Jan 29, 2007)

Thanks for the definition, answer me this...How many "Pro"fessional archers do this for a living..i.e. their main source of income????? A professional is one that gets payed to perform, not part time, full time. What will moving up to "pro" or "Semi" do for anyone? Higher entrance fee is all, oh and you can be called a "pro or semi". There 's a bunch of areas in sports where am's get paid , racing, golf, baseball, football, bowling....need more???? Get off your high horse about the pro's only need to get paid. Nothing wrong with making some money at a hobby for 99.9% of all archers.


----------



## Supermag1 (Jun 11, 2009)

I remember when the Ams didn't get paid and you know what the best thing was? There was 50x LESS whining, cheating and crying about every little thing and if we can get rid of all you guys that whine, cheat and cry about every little thing, it would make this sport much more enjoyable again. I personally have don't care if they pay out to amateurs but if this sport can be cleaned up by something as simple as not paying any money to AMs, I'm all for it.


----------



## 3D Pinwheeler (Jan 29, 2007)

Don't think the issue is the payout to Amature classes, people will and do cheat for a stupid .50cent plastic trophy. HC is one of the biggest classes and you see the most b****ing about things on here, they pay no money out. You have a nice theory but it ain't about the money that causes problems or cheating.


----------



## BROX (Sep 29, 2005)

IBO I would like to see cameras aloud I had a blast shooting my first nationals this yr but no pics to remember it by.


----------



## P&y only (Feb 26, 2009)

If it's supposed to simulate hunting then make body shots outside the vitals be -5 . Cause thats worse than a miss.


----------



## Supermag1 (Jun 11, 2009)

3D Pinwheeler said:


> Don't think the issue is the payout to Amature classes, people will and do cheat for a stupid .50cent plastic trophy. HC is one of the biggest classes and you see the most b****ing about things on here, they pay no money out. You have a nice theory but it ain't about the money that causes problems or cheating.


You're probably correct, I've seen a few cheat for a cheap trophy, plaque or hat. I'd give up every dime and trophy I've ever won if it would mean that I would never again have to hear/read anymore crying and complaining.


----------



## rodney c. (Mar 20, 2010)

What happened to the guys who started this? We never did get to hear his great ideas.


----------



## caskins269 (Jul 31, 2008)

I think he probablly wished he did not even start this thread. LOL


----------



## 3D Pinwheeler (Jan 29, 2007)

Did the IBO put a hit on this guy???? Lol


----------



## baird794 (Dec 2, 2006)

rodney c. said:


> What happened to the guys who started this? We never did get to hear his great ideas.


he's getting all your guys's ideas for this duh!!!


----------



## rodney c. (Mar 20, 2010)

So it wasn't a rhetorical question? Who knew...


----------

